# someone gave me some deer meat



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I need help in finding something to make with ground up deer meat. they are frozen in about 1 lb. packs.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

You can use deer meat in any recipe in place of ground beef. Burgers, chili, hamburger helper, etc.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I was all excited then I saw ground up. Grinding deer is not the best imo, much better to use it for stew or sausage. Kielbasa style deer sausage, usually mixed with some pork fat is amazing. I would probably add some fat to it and use it like beef.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> I was all excited then I saw ground up. Grinding deer is not the best imo, much better to use it for stew or sausage. Kielbasa style deer sausage, usually mixed with some pork fat is amazing. I would probably add some fat to it and use it like beef.


When we do ours we often add about 10-20% beef suet. Tastes pretty close to beef but still healthy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Old family recipe:
Pressure cook until done.
Shred and fry until brown with finely diced onion.
Make flour gravy with the juice, mix back together and serve with "cat head" biscuits and lots of black pepper.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I LOVE venison (and beef as well) it tends to be a bit dry to most people's taste, especially the ground stuff because most people try to get all the fat out. I don't mind the texture of the "tallow" but others are put off by it. So yeah, some beef fat like Vengeful mentioned or even some oil and it makes a good substitute for ground beef. 
I have had it in white sauces with mushrooms without the added fat and it was good.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Yum!

Lucky you!

I'd be making it into a crock pot chili with lots of beans!

I bet it would be fantastic canned!


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

We always process our own deer but we had heard so many good things about this one locker so we decided to give them a try as a comparison to what we do.

We had some "bacon burger". Oh man is this stuff delicious. I will be doing this next year myself. We will add ground up raw bacon ends to ground deer. The flavors in the bacon just made the deer so much better. And I actually prefer deer to beef.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Nothing like a plate of deer tenderloin with gravy and biscuits.

Magus, your recipe made hungry.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I grew up eating venison, but when I introduced it to my new family from NE, that all turned their noses up to it. I used some minute steaks, marinated it overnight in the fridge with some italian dressing. Then I cut strips of cream cheese and rolled the steaks placed toothpicks in it to hold it together cut into chunks and skewered it with mushrooms and some thin pieces of peppers. Grilled quickly over med-high heat until the cheese started to melt. I couldn't cook it fast enough for the ney sayers. Now they love it in everything, gravy n biscuits, chilli, stews, minute steaks flowered with brown gravy n taters. mmmmm i'm making myself hungry. Might have to try adding some bacon chunks to the ground burger and see how that does.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

smaj100 said:


> Might have to try adding some bacon chunks to the ground burger and see how that does.


+1 that just sounds delicious


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Summer sausage, trail bologna an pepperoni sticks.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*If all else fails...*

Make it into Jerky.

Most people will eat it as jerky, our family sure does.


----------

